# Bacote Pocket Shooter with fancy fingerswell



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Greetings my slinga's!

Here's a little bacote pocket shooter complete with lasered maker's mark :naughty:

1/2in thick, 4.5inches tall, 3in wide. Fingerswell is padauk and yellowheart.

Sanded to 600. BLO/Wax combo finish.

































Take it easy guys n gals.

and as always thanks for the constant inspiration this forum is able to provide.

Brandon


----------



## f00by (May 18, 2010)

Love that handle 'toon. Beautiful work as always!


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Stunning man.

I really love the way it came to life after the oil.

Your makers mark is pretty kicka55 too


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Thanks foobster and hrawk! I have such a hard time sanding once it gets to the higher grits because I can't wait to get the oil on!! Always, every caddy... there comes a point where it's all I can think about, getting that freakin' oil on!!!!


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Btoon84 said:


> Thanks foobster and hrawk! I have such a hard time sanding once it gets to the higher grits because I can't wait to get the oil on!! Always, every caddy... there comes a point where it's all I can think about, getting that freakin' oil on!!!!


Think of sanding as foreplay before the big event. You want it to last as long as you can because we all know, once the oil comes out, it's pretty much game over.


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Great looking fork B-Toon linseed oil finishes is by far my favorite. As always your laminates are top notch my friend. :thumbsup: We for sure should do a trade some day. :naughty:

Cheers

BC-Slinger


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Thanks BC! I appreciate the kind words. Oneday on the trade for sure dude


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Wow B! your work is always epic.

I just can't figure out how you engraved your logo.... laser,cnc,stamp .... stencils ??


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

i like it a lot, sweet palm swell and oil finish.


----------



## wombat (Jun 10, 2011)

Looks great!! Love the wood combo and shape and as Hrawk said that makers mark is to die for!!!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

I like this little B


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Top notch as always mate! Another napkin moment for bullseyebenny...(drool gets slowly wiped from chin and belly button as typing)


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

You do an ok job with it.. I guess it looks ok... The wood choice is par for you.

Maybe better luck next time, right?



LGD


----------



## FWV2 (Mar 10, 2013)

Hey Btoon! Beautiful craftsmanship, you'll have to show how the makers mark is done!

Very cool sling!!

Fwv2


----------



## Saderath (Jan 1, 2013)

that is awesome!


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Beautiful work, Brandon! (again) Have to love having a laser! that is really gorgeous!


----------



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

That looks Awesome fella real nice can I ask how you put your makers mark on thanks phil.


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

That's one kicka** frame you have made Brandon. Love the vertical stripes of the swell, almost lends an antique-y patriotic vibe. I could go on, but let's leave it at "super rockin',looks to be nice in the hand, and great in a pocket, man i love bacote, that sucker is sweet!"


----------



## GHT (Jan 22, 2013)

WOW, im speechless, absolutley superb.


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Gorgeous, Btoon. Beautiful laminates as always.


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

Wonderful Slingshot Mate.

And as always, i can right away see that it is one of yours...like a fingerprint.

I like your style!


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Thank you everyone for all the kind words! I appreciate you all stoping by to say something nice! : ) I've used up all my "positive votes" for today but know that I "like" you all! For those curious about the makers mark ... it is done with a laser. I can direct you to this earlier post. http://slingshotforum.com/topic/15834-playing-around-with-a-makers-mark/?hl=logo



Danny0663 said:


> Wow B! your work is always epic.
> 
> I just can't figure out how you engraved your logo.... laser,cnc,stamp .... stencils ??





FWV2 said:


> Hey Btoon! Beautiful craftsmanship, you'll have to show how the makers mark is done!
> 
> Very cool sling!!
> 
> Fwv2





phil said:


> That looks Awesome fella real nice can I ask how you put your makers mark on thanks phil.


----------



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

Btoon84 said:


> Thank you everyone for all the kind words! I appreciate you all stoping by to say something nice! : ) I've used up all my "positive votes" for today but know that I "like" you all! For those curious about the makers mark ... it is done with a laser. I can direct you to this earlier post. http://slingshotforum.com/topic/15834-playing-around-with-a-makers-mark/?hl=logo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cheers that's very cool ATB Phil.


----------



## Arturito (Jan 10, 2013)

Very nice work Btoon84!, awesome grain, wow! for the handle, and nice finishing ... and your sunken mark definitely a gem !!!

Cheers

Arturo


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

My dear friend!!!!

Another tour de force from the master of Lamination & Boardcuts!!!! :bowdown: You treat wood with respect and art.

That slingshot is so aerodynamic and smooth in it's design that it could simply fly away faster than its ammo!!!

Your work is becoming seriously professional and consistent. What a joy to watch!! (by the way, pictures are great!!)

You've nailed it again!!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

There is *so much* to like about this fork! I'll start with the shape, especially of the the handle. If that's all there was to look at and admire, I'd be happy with it, meaning I'd love it. It's perfect.

Now, add the rest. . . The woods, the mad lam-skillz, the colors, the finish. . . and my knees begin to buckle.

Another crazy nice piece, Brandon! :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Arturo thanks a lot sir! Good buddies Q and and Antraxx, thanks for stopping by to compliment me so nicely yall are too kind!


----------



## flicks (Feb 16, 2013)

Wow, absolutely stunning. As AnTrAxX mentioned - you have your own unique style :thumbsup:


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Dayhiker, thanks so much good sir! Don't need your knees bucklin' they're probably bad enough as it is!  I'm stoked you like this one so much!

And to Flicks, Thanks for stopping by dude! I'm diggin your little ring shooters man!!


----------



## G30 (Apr 16, 2013)

I love the woods. awsome


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Magnifica bichenta mi amigo Bicho, es un placer ver su trabajo, y ese emblema luce de verdad genial, cual si se tratase de un bicho curioso dispuesto a asomarse entre la horquilla para ver si has pegado en la mosca, excelente trabajo!!!

Magnificent piece my friend Bug, is a pleasure to see your work, and that emblem looks really great, as if it were a curious creature ready to peek through the fork to see if you hit on the fly, great job!


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

that is one bada55 shooter love the makers mark


----------



## The Warrior (Jan 30, 2012)

That looks awesome.


----------



## stej (Jan 16, 2013)

Looks awesome! All such beauties inspire me to try my own laminate.


----------



## Tom Kretschmer (Apr 4, 2013)

Impressive Craftmanship!!! A very aesthetic Comination.


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

Oh crap, I've got to expand my horizons and up my game, i love that!


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

The Gopher said:


> Oh crap, I've got to expand my horizons and up my game, i love that!


You sir, do not need to up your game at all  you are an awesome maker of slingshots! Thanks for taking the time to stop by and check out my work  Besides, if you up your game, you'll hit your head on the ceiling!

Also, thanks to scarface tom, stej, the warrior, Bigron, The almighty Chepo, and G30. You guys are awesome! Thanks for stopping by :wave:


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Your style is so unique :thumbsup: looks awesome !!


----------

